# flying and loseing rollers



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok here is my problem I picked up some realy good young roller tried to fly them about 10 days or so and lost them my fault not a problem there now I picked up some more young birds out of a diffrent family the guy told me to keep them in for 5 days or so and then let them out witch I did and they stayed and are still flying every day so after haveing these birds out for a while I tried to put in some young birds out of the other family that I lost the first time and lost them again now we didnt push the birds up I waited till the other birds had come down before I let out the new birds so all the birds where around the kit coop now the othere birds where housed in the othere side of the kit box for a couple weeks and where not feed the day before we let them out so its not like I just took them out of the loft and put them in the kit box and yes they where aloud out in the wire pen every day now I know there good birds it has to be what i am doing wrong but I can settle one family but not the othere any help would be great thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Different roller family/strain has different homing ability. Some rollers have no homing ability at all. Some do. Some are excellent. Obviously they were not bred for homing so don't consider them as homers. What you can do as some roller fanciers is to introduce one non-homing roller to your group of rollers at a time. Once that non-homing roller can go back to your loft, you can add another non-homing roller and so on. Basically you are letting your rollers that don't get lost teach those that do slowly.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe you should ask here and they could help you more since they specialize on rollers , just join the group and ask away . Hope they can help ?
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/_Roller_Pigeon_Discussion.html


----------

